# Fur Length



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

How long do you like to keep your cockapoo's fur? Do you like it long and fluffy, or short and trim?

For us, we keep Benny's coat longer during the winter, but we keep it shorter during summer. When his coat is long, he looks like a living stuffed animal. When he lays still, you could mistake him for a stuffed animal. When he has short hair though, he looks much more manly.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i loved my girls long but its just not practical for us, the girls get caught up to easily in the shrubbery, and Inca gets hot to quick on long walks. 

also when Inca was younger, she was not long past a year. we kept her coat long and i was keeping on top of it.
but on one of the walks, she came out of the bushes screaming but we couldn't work out what was wrong with her until one of the women we were walking with saw the wasps, it turned out she had run through a wasps nest and because she had the long coat we couldn't see them as they had burrowed right under the fur.
she just collapsed infrount of us, and one of the guys scooped her up and ran off the path and slid down the hill to dunk her in the water to drown the wasps. she went into complete shock and our trainer John carried her all the way back to the car, so we could take her to the vets. as she is a solid dog so is heavy and she was just a dead weight and the watter made her heavier
luckily she wasn't allergic but the emergency vet gave her lots of inactions for pain, inflammation etc.
anyway i couldn't brush her properly for a week or so because she had bee stung all over he body and days later we were still picking bits of wasp out of her coat. 

that is one of the reason why i don't think i would go back to having the girls long. at least now i could brush most of them off, where as then we couldn't even see them, so glad we were not on our own when it happened as i wouldn't have had a clue what to do..


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Wow that's quite a story.  I'm glad Inca was alright afterward. That could have been a very tragic incident.


----------



## paasen2002 (Nov 19, 2009)

When we got our Sally from the Humane Society she had long fur and was so matted it was terrible. They had to shave her really short. Now it has grown in and I like to keep it short she looks like a little lamb and easier to take care of.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi my wispa is only 5 months old so i dont know yet im waiting to see just how long is gets, but i love it longish at the moment! x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome dawn you have to get up some photos of whispa.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi im having trouble getting pics on here but ill keep trying!!


----------



## Upstate Ollie (Mar 15, 2010)

Kendal, 
What a scary story. 
I am getting olivers hair cut tomorrow. Do you all just ask the groomer for a poodle cut when you have your fur babies groomed?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i do my girls myself, but when i did send them in to get done i told them to leabe the beard ears topnot, and tail, just to trim them a little. 

they get a nomber 7 clipper blade on their back and then they get their leg a wee bit longer than that so they habe little teddy bear paws. 

down have you tried photobucket.com


----------



## sperry (Apr 6, 2010)

i keep my dog evans shorter because he looks much cuiter with shorter hair.


----------

